# 2e: TUW: The Ansylin Campaign: Character Records



## MacConnell (Sep 29, 2016)

This is the active record thread for the characters participating in The Ansylin Campaign.​
*Caravan Campaign Scenarios*:
Act I: The Untamed Wilds: Caravan Campaign
Act II: TUW: The Steel Trade (IC)
Act III: TUW: Boga City
Act IV: TUW: Welcome to the Jungle

*Ansylin Campaign Scenarios*:
Act I: TUW: Out of the Maelstrom
.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 29, 2016)

*Sheldon Nathaniel: Primary NPC*



Sheldon was born in Boga City, the trade hub of the continent, to parents who joined the Ansylin Silk Caravan as collectors when he was a small child. Being outgoing and easy to get along with, he quickly made friends with other children of his age group. A friendship that knitted into a tight bond as the children grew to adults. As an adult, he too worked as a collector like his parents but showed a real talent for cooking and spent more time cleaning and preparing game than gathering spiderwebs. Noticing, even at an early age, that he could sense things that others could not, energies in the weather, the land, the plant and animals, and other people almost like strings tying everything together, led him to test his ability to tug those strings when no one else was around.

Having been away from the caravan with the rest of The Southroad Seekers for almost 3 weeks, Sheldon has learned the value of armor and developed more of a propensity for manipulating way, particularly in causing harm by electromagnetic interference. He or Sannit tend to do most of the talking for the rest of the group.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 29, 2016)

*Torvald Ericsson:* Former Secondary Character (PLAYER: Tellerian Hawke)
*Secondary NPC (Shield Archetype)
Current Location: Bergbaulager*





Torvald and Merindell are an unlikely pair; their personalities are almost diametrically opposed, yet they share a bond of friendship that is akin to brotherhood.

Torvald Ericsson was born to the caravan, the son of one of the principal silk merchants, a man by the name of Buliwyf Ericsson. "Tor" is tall, taller than his father, being of hybrid Dahmre stock (Norikadian tribe), standing an impressive 7'4" high, and being extremely muscular, with a wide, athletic build. His blonde hair is long, straight, and braided into a single, thick cord. His round eyes are an icey shade of blue, which gives him a piercing, serious gaze. He carries a medium-length, weighted-tip sword that he calls a "Shimrin Hallstatt"; these swords are favored by mercenaries from Asylim. He also carries a large, pine wood shield. He prefers to fight up close, using "sword and board" as he puts it, but he will use a bow, if his enemy will not come to him; *Tor is fond of saying,* "Real men prefer to fight with swords, so that they can see each other's eyes."


Spoiler: Character Description



*Gender: Male Strength +1, Confluence +1, Will +1
Height: Tall (7'4") Body +1, Strength +1
Build: Stocky Body +1, Strength +1
Race: Dahmre
Skin Coloration: Light Adhesion +1
Skin Hue: Chromatic Adhesion +1
Eye Shape: Round Persona +1
Eye Color: Light Knowledge +1
Tribe: Norikadian *





Spoiler: Stats




BODY10ESSENCE10MIND10Health10Adhesion3/4Knowledge10Motility10Cohesion1/2Persona10Strength10Confluence2/3Will10Fortitude (H)4/5Invocation (A)Wisdom (K)7Flexibility (M)4/5Evocation (CH)Psyche (PA)3/4Might (S)4/5Hemostasis (CF)Discipline (WL)2/3Vitality (F)Synergy (IN)Acuity (WS)Agility (FL)Emulsion (EV)Cognizance (PS)Power (MI)Symbiosis (HM)Resolve (DC)

Combat: 10
Collegiate: 10
Commercial: 10

Projectile: 10
Academic: 1
Obscurative: 10
Discipline: 10
Defensive: 10





Spoiler: Equipment Carried




Item and NumberLocationEffect OneEffect TwoEffect ThreeRodent Skull Talisman (1)

Lighter Pine (2)Belt


Belt PouchHealth +1


Fire x2Lizard Claws (2)NecklaceMotility +1Strength +1Fisher Claws (5)BeltAdhesion +1Spider Fangs (2)NecklaceCohesion +1Boar Tusks (2)BeltConfluence +1Bird Skull (1)NecklacePersona +1White Stone (1)WristbandWill +1






Spoiler: Armor Worn




Armor TypeCoverDeflectSoakHindranceHarnin Banded Pine Shield30202025Right Lacquered Lizard Bracer1020159Crocodilian Surcoat70121628Black Lacquered Deerskin Belt1018146Acrylon Tunic607212Laminar Deerskin Cuisses20846Harnin Armored Deerskin Greaves20303028114






Spoiler: Weapons Carried




WeaponDamageWeapon HindranceArmor HindranceShimrin Longsword33150114Hickory Recurve Bown/a200114Harnin Arrows10


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 29, 2016)

Merindell Silveroak
*Primary Character (Aberrant Monk Archetype) No Longer Retired.*





*SEE NEW THREAD FOR DESCRIPTION & STATS.*


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 29, 2016)

*Indigo: Secondary NPC (Retired in Southroad Fair)*



Indigo was born to the caravan because her mother was its herbalist. Her father, one of the caravan's hunters, was killed by a wild boar during a routine hunt when Indigo was still a child. She is diminutive and agile like her parents, being Faethrins, but showed more a talent for swordplay and less of an interest in herbs as she grew. Shortly after the loss of her father a new family of Centrins joined the caravan from Boga City. Though as opposite in appearance and personality as night and day, she took an instant liking to the pale Centrin child, Sheldon. A liking which grew into a inseparable bond. As an adult, her mother still being the caravan's herbalist, Indigo became a guard that traveled out with the collectors, though maturity also showed her the importance of learning what she could of the herbs, since some were vital in healing wounds, not just flavoring meat.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 30, 2016)

*Del Sannit: Primary Character*






Spoiler: Backstory



Del Sannit (called Sannit by everyone) was born to the Ansylin Silk Caravan on the night of a vicious sandstorm that killed three other people.  The 'Del' in front of his name means 'trade' or 'switch' since he was coming into life as others nearby were leaving.  He is average height and muscled from disciplined training.  Sannit was taught combat by his parents as a guard for the caravan.  He first killed a man at fifteen, a thief running away from the caravan with a bag of loot.  When Sannit looked into the bag expecting money or other valuables and instead found food it shook him to his core and he swore to only kill when necessary from then on.  His favored weapon is the spear but he carries a pair of matching battleaxes for backup and a crossbow for range.  He is quick to smile and laugh and has a sense of humor about almost everything except Bolo, his mate, who he is fiercely protective of.  Sannit and Bolo are constantly together, so much that the rest of the caravan called them San-Bolo for short.

Away from the sheltered caravan Sannit is finding life different and even more dangerous than he thought.  He cannot help but see new people as either potential threats or allies where before he would see a possible friend.  Adapting to this realization has caused him to try and outthink his opponents even when not on the battlefield.  As Southroad Fair develops he ponders the possibility of raising a family there with Bolo, but there is a lot of work to do first.

Sannit has noticed the change in Bolo since she bonded with the bear.  For most of his life she has been his constant companion but now she leaves him for short intervals to walk her own path.  He is proud of his mate for this development.  She is an exceptional woman and deserves better than to merely follow in his footsteps.





Spoiler: Character Data



Character Data:  Gender: male (Strength +1, Confluence +1, Will +1, Commercial +1)
Height: Average (5'10") (Motility +1)
Build: Average (Athletic) (Health +1)
Race: Aedaman
Skin: Medium (Light Tan) (Cohesion +1)
Complexion: Normal (Cohesion +1)
Tribe: Ansylin
Eyes: Round (Personality +1)
Iris: Dark (Brown) (Persona +1)
Vision: Normal
Hair: Wavy (thick)
Color: Dark (Brown)
Style: Short, Bearded
Ears: Oval
Nose: Straight
Birthplace: Nomadic (Silk Caravan Ansylin Desert) (Combat +1)





Spoiler: Body Stats



*Abilities*:
�

*Body*10Health10Motility10*Strength*10Fortitude6/8*Flexibility*4/6Might10Power7/9*Combat*10Melee10Heavy8






Spoiler: Mind Stats




*Mind*10Knowledge10*Persona*9/11*Will*8/10Wisdom4*Commercial*10Mercantile5Athletic7






Spoiler: Essence Stats



�

*Essence*10*Adhesion*10Cohesion6/7Confluence6/8Invocation1/3*Collegiate*10Theologic5Divination3






Spoiler: Languages




Ansylin (spoken)FluentAnsylin (written)31%Centrin53.1%Rheini30.1%Maldrog9.1%Spiofthest2.1%






Spoiler: Erudite's Understanding




*Language**# of Words*Ansylin28



*Equipment*:


Spoiler: Armor




*Name**Cover**Deflect**Soak**Hindrance*Crocodilian Bracers201688Knobbed Lizard Spaulders201688Harnin Plated, Deerskin Tunic60302084Acrylon Hauberk607212Black Snakeskin Boots20842124






Spoiler: Weapons




*Name**DG**WH*Halarin Lanzita20180Harnin Carving Axes1050Single-Hand Crossbow200Stone Bolts7






Spoiler: Collections



Collections

*Item**#**Location**Effect*Clams83DonkeycurrencyBloodstone1BeltHealth +2Aluminum Ingot1BeltMotility +2Chromium Ingot1BeltMight +2Emberstone1BeltCohesion +1Iron Ingot1BeltConfluence +2Copper Ingot1BeltPersona + Will +2Silver Ingot1BeltAdhesion +2Lead Ingot1?Dissemble x2






Spoiler: DP's



Development Points 10/07/19, 0 saved


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 30, 2016)

*Bolo: Secondary Character*






Spoiler: Backstory



Adopted by the silk caravan as a child, and bonded to Sannit almost immediately, Bolo has never spoken of her life before the caravan to anyone but Sannit.  Her tribe was wiped out in a mysterious event that left her with a jagged scar on her left cheek running from the corner of her mouth to her ear.  Bolo is quiet and guarded, letting Sannit do the talking, and follows him faithfully so much that the pair were deemed San-Bolo by their friends.  She trained as a caravan guard alongside Sannit, focusing on archery.  She is a deadly shot with a bow, but keeps a pair of matching long knives ready in case an enemy gets too close like the time a giant spider jumped on her back.  She has an undeveloped talent for supernatural abilities (or way) that she is not as shy about using as others with the same gift.  She described it to Sannit as "Invisible strings tied to everything in the world.  If you know how to tug the strings, you can do anything."  Something about her demeanor gives others the impression that she has already seen the worst in people, and not much can shock her now, except giant spiders.

After another altercation with giant spiders in which her mate, Sannit, was wounded, Bolo has developed a mild phobia to spiders.  She has begun researching for a way ability that will protect her from arachnids.

Bolo's bond with Turtle has brought unexpected changes within the woman.  Where before she was content to follow Sannit around and supplement his life, and in secret truth rely on his protection from the hostile world, with the bear at her side she has begun to feel the confidence to leave the side of her mate for short periods to make more efficient use of her time.





Spoiler: Character Data



Gender: Female (Health +1, Cohesion +1, Personality +1, Collegiate +1)
Height: Short (5'2") (Health +1)
Build: Average (Athletic, Curvy) (Motility +1)
Race: Faethrin
Skin: Dark (Bronze) (Confluence +1)
Hue: Melaninic (Confluence +1)
Tribe: Da'Roneh
Eyes: Oval (Will +1)
Iris: Dark (Brown) (Persona +1)
Vision: Normal
Hair: Curly
Color: Dark (Black)
Style: Loose, Unkempt
Ears: Lobeless
Nose: Straight
Birthplace: Nomadic (Comabt +1)





Spoiler: Essence Stats



�

*Essence*10*Adhesion*10*Cohesion*10Confluence10Invocation5/7*Evocation*8/10Hemostasis5/7*Collegiate*10Divination6Academic10O'ology7






Spoiler: Mind Stats




*Mind**10**Knowledge**10**Persona**9/11**Will**10**Wisdom**6**Discipline**4/6**Commercial**10**Athletic**2**Mercantile**2**Obscurative**6*






Spoiler: Body Stats



�

*Body**10**Health**8/10**Motility**10**Strength**5/7**Flexibility**4/6**Combat**10**Projectile**8*






Spoiler: Languages




*Ansylin (spoken)**Fluent**Ansylin (written)**42%**Bear**Fluent**Centrin**53.2%**Rheini**32.2%**Maldrog**9.2%**Equine**1%*



*Equipment:*


Spoiler: Armor




*Name**Cover**Deflect**Soak**Hinder**Hooded Lizard Tunic**60**10**5**12**Pigskin Shirt**30**4**2**6**Hooded Lizard Skirt**30**10**5**6**Acrylon Skirt**30**7**2**3**Black Snakeskin Boots**20**8**4**2*






Spoiler: Weapons



Weapons

*Name**DG**WH**AH**Recurve Oak Bow**200**75**45 Bone-Headed Arrows**5**51 Flint-Headed Arrows**7**20 Harnin Arrows**10**20 Shimrin Arrows**11**Shimrin Kukri**11**50**75*






Spoiler: Collections




*Item**#**Location**Effect**Clams**185**horse**none**Raven Feathers**3**Tunic**Invocation +2**Songbird Feathers**5**Tunic**Discipline +2**Robin Feathers**5**Tunic**Might +2**Flycatcher Feathers**5**Tunic**Motility +2**Heron Feathers**3**Tunic**Evocation +2**Blue Jay Feathers**5**Tunic**Psyche +2**Turkey Feathers**3**Tunic**Fortitude +2**Teal Feathers**3**Tunic**Hemostasis +2**Vulture Feathers**2**Tunic**Adhesion +2**Mend Leaf**2**horse**Mend x2**Soothe Leaf**2**horse**Soothe x2**Mend Flower**1**horse**Mend x3**Soothe Bark**1**horse**Soothe x3*




​


Spoiler: Backstory



While out in the Wilds hunting, San-Bolo came across a young sun-bear poking at a turtle with his paw.  Attempting to reach out to the bear with Way to let him know they meant no harm, Bolo could feel the lonliness and noble heart within the creature.  She formed a tenuous bond with the animal and over the next few days the woman and the bear came to love each other and decided to make the bond permanent.  Bolo named him Turtle in honor of the moment that she first saw him.  Sannit likes the bear, but is not attached as Bolo is.  He wonders if one day the bear will tire of following humans around and wander back into the Wilds to live as animal once more.





Spoiler: Companion: Turtle



Name: Turtle
Age: 2 years
Gender: Male (Strength +1, Confluence +1, Will +1, Commercial +1)
Height: 6'
Build: Stocky (Strength +1)
Race: Bear (Mind -6, Health +4, Motility +2, Strength +4)
Tribe: Sun (Motility +2, Commercial +2)
Eyes: Round (Persona +1)
Iris: Dark (Persona +1)
Vision: Enhanced Night
Smell: x4
Birthplace: Nomadic (Combat +1)





Spoiler: Turtle's Stats




*Body**10**Health**10**Motility**9**Strength**10**Combat**10**Fortitude*6*Might**10**Weaponless*8*Power*4*Mind**10**Knowledge**7**Persona**8**Will**8**Commercial**10*






Spoiler: Turtle's Understanding




*Ansylin**15%*






Spoiler: Turtle Defense




*Name**Cover**Deflect**Soak**Hindrance**Sun bear Hide**100**16**8**n/a*






Spoiler: Instrinsic's Understanding




*Language**# of Words**Ansylin**37*



*


Spoiler: Duo Xp



0xp saved(bolo), 0xp(turtle) 10/07/19


*


----------



## redraider629 (Aug 22, 2017)

*Vadin Grav (Primary Character)*



Vadin Grav

Vadin was born to the tin caravan out of Boga City. His mother died shortly after giving birth to him, which left an emotional void in the young boy.  The young boy took after his father Adud, who was a caravan guard.  Growing up, Vadin wanted to be part of the guard, so he trained for much of his childhood to accomplish this, leaving the carefree world of his peers behind.

Vadin is a somewhat tall man at 6’7” and athletically muscular.  He has shoulder length dirty blond hair, and sports a red beard. His appearance is much like his father's though slightly lighter in all respects, except for his eyes. He has his mother’s blue eyes, as many who knew her have pointed out. His preferred weapon would be a greatsword if he could find a smith able to make one.

        *GM:*  The following data is translated from your 3.0/3.5 D&D, 5L fighter.     
[sblock=Character data]Gender: Male (Strength +1, Confluence +1, Will +1, Commercial +1)
Height: Tall (6'7") (Strength+1)
Build: Medium (Athleticly Muscular) (Health +1)
Race: Aedaman (Commercial +1)
Coloration: Light (Adhesion +1)
Hue: Carotenoic (Cohesion +1)
Tribe: Centrin
Eyes: Oval (Will +1)
Iris: Light (Blue) (Knowledge +1)
Vision: Normal
Hair: Wavy
Color: Light (Dirty Blond)
Style: Loose, Unkempt, Red Beard
Ears: Oval
Nose: Narrow
Birthplace: Nomadic (Combat +1)[/sblock]
[sblock=Bodily Stats]

*Body*10Health10Motility10Strength10Fortitude4/5Flexibility4/5Might4/5*Combat*10Melee5
*Combat Tasks*:

Aggression40Conditioning40Readiness40
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mental Stats]

*Mind*10Knowledge10Persona7/8Will8/9Wisdom2*Commercial*7
*Commercial Tasks*:

Athletic29Balance44Locomote59Mercantile29Bending38Negotiate37Obscurative29Skepticism39
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystical Stats]

*Essence*10Adhesion7/8Cohesion6/7Confluence9/10Collegiate10Divination2Aberrative3
*Collegiate Tasks*:

Analysis30Clarity30Fury33
[/sblock]
[sblock=Languages]

Centrin (spoken)fluentAnsylin (spoken)34%Ansylin (written)33.1%Spiofthest11.1%Maldrog9.1%Equine1.1%
[/sblock]
*Equipmen*t:​
[sblock=Armor

*Type**Cover**Deflect**Soak**Hinder*Laminar Bovine Spaulders2018912Crocodilian Tunic6016824Acrylon Hauberk607212Acrylon Kilt30726Laminar Goatskin Greaves20846Goatskin Boots2084868
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapons

*Name**DG**WH**AH*Harnin Thinsword20150132Harnin Fighting Knife1050132
[/sblock]
[sblock=Collections]

*Item**#**Location**Effect*Ocrins23PouchcurrencyBloodstone1?Health +1Aluminum Ingot1?Motility +1Chromium Ingot1?Strength +1Black Stone1?Adhesion +1Orange Stone1?Cohesion +1Burgundy Stone1?Confluence +1Yellow Stone1?Persona +1Magnesium Ingot2?Will +1 / Harmony x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Awarded DP]
Nothing here at this time.[/sblock]


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 20, 2017)

*Abilities and Skills*

        *GM:*  Information about Abilities and Skills can be found on the Community page under the Character Development Discussion.     

These pages are no longer available due to the latest EN World update.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 20, 2017)

*Timing and Movement:*









*OOC:*


Now that we have run through several combat sequences and made a few adjustments concerning timing and hindrance, I have decided upon a system of progression and incrementation which should, hopefully, make sense and appease for the use of large numbers (d100), which seems excessively long.






        *GM:*  A Combat Sequence lasts 1 second which is divided into 100th by random roll, called tics. Recalculation will not be necessary until all combat participants have been able to react once, though some may be able to react more often in that time. The Combat Sequence, as it is now posted, list the order of initial reaction and does not include locomotion, attacking, or manipulation of way.

Note: The average human brain in real life can perform 5 conscious actions in 1 second, making the normal reaction time 1/5 of or .2 seconds, which corresponds to 20 of 100 in the game.

Movement is also figured into timing: Motility = max strides / second(100 tics)

From a standing position, 1 stride = 50, 1 pace = 100
Second motion, 2 paces = 100
Third motion, 4 paces = 100.
Forth motion, 6 paces = 100...
The maximum = Motility Score in paces / 100 tics

This should seem more reasonable, now, that an arm length sword has a hindrance of 100, meaning that it takes 1 second to effectively swing the sword from a resting position. Fighting with two weapons simultaneously halves the weapon hindrances after the initial swing.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 20, 2017)

Nothing to see here. This post would be deleted, but that option has been lost with the new EN World format.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 20, 2017)

*Earning Experience:*









*OOC:*


*There are 3 methods of earning DP*:

*Role-Play*:
Individual DP can be earned for the character activity described in posts made by players, especially for dialogue. It is possible to acquire party DP if an innovative idea is presented.

*Combat*:
Party DP is awarded for all active characters and companions.

*Completing Tasks*:
Party DP is given for the completion of specific tasks. This is also the best method of generating wealth for the characters. Specific tasks can be given by any NPC involved in the campaign or can be incidentally character generated.

Tasks that are not completed within a certain time frame are voided. For example, in the past the party discovered a citrus orchard but did not convey this information. After leaving town on a new quest, this information was removed from party inventory.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 21, 2019)

Nothing to see here. This post would be deleted, but that option has been lost with the new EN World format.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 25, 2019)

Nothing to see here. This post would be deleted, but that option has been lost with the new EN World format.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 26, 2019)

Nothing to see here. This post would be deleted, but that option has been lost with the new EN World format.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 26, 2019)

Nothing to see here. This post would be deleted, but that option has been lost with the new EN World format.


----------

